# nouvel imac (isight): UPGRADER LA RAM!



## gigile (24 Novembre 2005)

bonjour.
 je suis nouveau par ici et salue tous les membres qui apportent beaucoup a la communaute mac. 

 Qui a deja cherche une ram de 2Go pour le nouvel imac (isight)? Vu qu il n y a qu un seul port de libre, faut pas se louper donc c est tentant de placer directement 1x2Go en plus des 500Mo fixes d'origine.

 Problème, sur Crucial il ne propososent rien au dessus de 1Go.
 J ai par contre trouvé ca:
http://boutique.3dchips-fr.com/product_info.php/products_id/2996
 ca coute 286E. En passant c est dingue que sur l'apple store l'upgrade de 2Go coute 1260E!

 C'est bien de la PC2-4200 (DDR2-SDARAM) à 533 MHz on dirait..

 Pour info il en existe une autre en version "luxe" (?)
http://boutique.3dchips-fr.com/product_info.php/products_id/2744

 Qu en pensez vous?


----------



## gigile (24 Novembre 2005)

ca y est je me reponds a moi meme!!! :rateau:
http://eshop.macsales.com/item/Other%20World%20Computing/4200DDR2M2GB/

ca fait 380$ + 17$ de shipping. ca reste chero! mais celle ci est certifiee imac isight.
je continue ma recherche


----------



## gd92 (25 Novembre 2005)

La moins chère que j'avais trouvée jusqu'à maintenant était aux USA, lien ici :
http://www.memoryx.net/ma241ga.html

Celle à 286 ¤ semble conforme en tous points, garantie à vie et le marchand est en France. Elle me tente beaucoup.

Voilà.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Novembre 2005)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> bonjour.
> je suis nouveau par ici et salue tous les membres qui apportent beaucoup a la communaute mac.


----------



## Apca (26 Novembre 2005)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> bonjour.
> je suis nouveau par ici et salue tous les membres qui apportent beaucoup a la communaute mac.



Bienvenu à toi alors


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2005)

Bienvenue a toi, et puis  Apca


----------



## gigile (27 Novembre 2005)

merci iDuck apca et InMacWeTrust.. l endroit me plait bien, j apprecie 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110379
et je suis bientot accro au site!

concernant le post, 227E! qui dit mieux? et oui
http://goldway.wrp2.com/

raa ai je bien choisi avec ce imac 20" plutot qu un pm2x2mhz? la j ai pas ete trop couillu (c est vrai que faut etre convaincu pour allonger 2000E pour une unite centrale)


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2005)

Je pense qu'a 2000E l'UC, t'a interet a la gerder longtemps


----------



## gigile (30 Novembre 2005)

up!


----------



## thosfa (1 Décembre 2005)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> concernant le post, 227E! qui dit mieux? et oui
> http://goldway.wrp2.com/


Bonjour,
Je crois qu'ils t'ont entendu car le prix est maintenant de 337¤.


----------



## Jdrien (2 Décembre 2005)

gigile a dit:
			
		

> concernant le post, 227E! qui dit mieux? et oui



Hello, je viens de tomber sur çà... :http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=5096 199 TTC garantie 3 ans...

bon moi normalement je récupére mon joujou (j'ai nommé...iMac 20") aujourd'hui...)))
je pensais lui rajouter 1Go mais là...qu'en pensez vous ?
Sinon le magasin me proposait de monter leur barette de ram 1Go (marque inconnue à 124 TTC) sous pretexte que çà préservait la garantie...pfff...;-)

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## AuGie (3 Décembre 2005)

J'avais aussi chercher une barrete de 2 Go mais j'ai laissé tomber, trop cher et rare, donc j'ai foncé pour 1 Go chez Crucial :love:


----------



## henrick (4 Décembre 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Hello, je viens de tomber sur çà... :http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=3_44_280&products_id=5096 199 TTC garantie 3 ans...
> 
> Bonjour Jdrien, nouveau membre, je viens à la pêche aux infos, souvent il suffit de vous lire mais je m' interroge aussi sur la ram; je viens de commander l' imac iSize 20" hier, 199 euros sur macway ça le fait, alors je leur ai posté une question concernant les caractéristiques exactes de leur barette: garantissent-ils la compatibilité sur cet ordinateur sachant qu' Apple a cru bon de préciser ceci:
> 
> ...


----------



## henrick (4 Décembre 2005)

henrick a dit:
			
		

> Jdrien a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Décembre 2005)

henrick a dit:
			
		

> henrick a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alors c'est quoi la réponse?
> Parce que c'est vrai que c'est intéressant.
> 
> Ce qui m'étonne c'est que l'image de la barette ne correspond pas trop a ce que j'ai vu sur d'autres sites (elle semble plus "allongée" ailleurs...).


Bon ben j'ai posé la question chez MacWay moi meme en disant que j'etais étonné par la photo ainsi que par le prix et voici la réponse:



> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous vous remercions de votre retour, en effet nous avons fait une
> erreur sur la photo intégrée à la fiche.
> ...


C'est donc tout bon!!!!


----------



## gigile (8 Décembre 2005)

merci jpmiss..


----------



## henrick (10 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> henrick a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## henrick (10 Décembre 2005)

Euh, bon d' accord, un peu en retard sur ce coup, mais chuis absent toute la semaine 
Je crois que je vais me lancer, mais ça fait bizarre; presque 1000 euros de moins que sur l' Applestore en built to order :-/

--
Henrick


----------



## henrick (10 Décembre 2005)

En regardant de plus près chez Apple ils précisent bien:
PC2-4200 DDR2-SDRAM pour iMac 
SDRAM pour Apple; DDR2 Dimm pour Macway, y' a une différence?
Si on pouvait me rassurer...
--
Henrick


----------



## macinside (10 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, pour tous nouveaux sujet sur les mémoires ou questions, rendez vous ici


----------

